# Can anybody help me please



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Had a pm asking to take a 6 month old black and white female kitten today as owners moving house and cant take her.
This has to be today and i cant find any room.
Can anybody help me with this girl please.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Panic over sorry. The owners dont wish to use a rescue.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh bless her I hope she gets a good home


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I've messaged the owner again as I dread to think what will happen to the girl if the perfect loving home doesn't step forward today! Some people live in a dream world I think! I'll be keeping a close eye on the situation! I'm still waiting to hear back from my mother-in-law to see if she is interested, fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Whereabouts is the cat?


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> Whereabouts is the cat?


Swindon, Wiltshire x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Did the cat find a home today, poor thing.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Haven't heard back since telling her my mother in law can't have her. I think my mother in law hasn't truely gotten over the loss of her previous black & white girl yet, and I don't want to force the issue. The cat needs a home by tomorrow so there's still time. To be honest I think they are holding out for the £40 that she's advertised for (as she comes with everything needed, toys etc) so the idea of giving to a rescue means they don't get their dosh. Very sad. I may be wrong but I get that impression. Off out now to take my feline to the vets (post op check up), so will check back a bit later xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> I've messaged the owner again as I dread to think what will happen to the girl if the perfect loving home doesn't step forward today! Some people live in a dream world I think! I'll be keeping a close eye on the situation! I'm still waiting to hear back from my mother-in-law to see if she is interested, fingers crossed!


It's the sort of thing you see on Gumtree all the time...'I must return to my country tomorrow and the cat can't come with me'. Do they think there are people queueing down the front path to take their cat? Don't want to use a rescue? Do you sometimes wonder why people get these poor animals in the first place?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

I am happy to have her on a temporary basis but won't pay the money if that is any good. I can collect on Friday.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Panic over sorry. The owners dont wish to use a rescue.


Bless you CC...they should think themselves lucky that they are being offered help trying to rehome a cat at such short notice. It is what you see on Gumtree. I honestly could not be civil to these people.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I am happy to have her on a temporary basis but won't pay the money if that is any good. I can collect on Friday.


You are a saint, but how awful if they really are holding out for the money, as soon as they realised there were no takers they should have made other arrangements... not leave it so late. Of course, sometimes they exaggerate how little time there is, knowing it may pull on someone's heartstrings. You never know. To say they don't want it to go to a rescue, well, I'd be surprised if they would find a rescue place at such short notice. If Catcoonz can't help, you bet the others can't. keep us clued in as to what is happening, I always worry, especially when it's as cold as this....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

If they are only asking for money because she comes with a bed etc then they can keep that stuff. I don't have any contact details so cannot send a message.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I know, I can't understand people's logic sometimes :mad2:. Apparently they started searching for a new home for her a few weeks ago but have been let down by a couple of people. If you have facebook, search on the name 'Kelly Tammy' (profile pic is a heart and writing that says I love my boyfriend) - this is the owner.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks I will go and have a look


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Fiji - thankyou! I have just sent her a message saying that you'd look after her on a temporary basis until they can find her a new home and that she'd have to be given for free as you already have everything a cat could ever want or need . Let's see what she says....I think I know the answer but we'll see! I've asked to be kept updated on things too so will relay any info back to you guys x


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

OK just had a reply "a new loving home has now been found, thankyou xx"

We can all sleep tonight peeps!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Like it that someone has commented on the picture of the 2 kittens saying glad they went to a good home. I will message her and see what she says.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

What a surprise. Hope it is a good home.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> Like it that someone has commented on the picture of the 2 kittens saying glad they went to a good home. I will message her and see what she says.


hehe yes I saw that! So she's only had them since Sept! I suppose you never know how people's life situations change and she seems very happy that a new home has now been found


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Just curious about the other one was that rehomed too?


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I think that comment on the pic may have been from the person she originally got the two kittens off (i.e. implying that Kelly Tammy's home is a good home for them to have gone to). May be wrong but that's how I read it as it was dated Sept. I wonder what happened to the other one though!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would have found somewhere for this girl but i only popped home for lunch as i had work all day.
sometimes rescue places can be found urgently especially for pregnant cats but today i just didnt know where to put her.
have bella in one room recovering from her neutering, my own girl neutered at the same time plus 3 cats in the pens outside waiting for homes plus my own pregnant queen due end february and its manic, not forgetting calypso who adores loving boys.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I would have found somewhere for this girl but i only popped home for lunch as i had work all day.
> sometimes rescue places can be found urgently especially for pregnant cats but today i just didnt know where to put her.
> have bella in one room recovering from her neutering, my own girl neutered at the same time plus 3 cats in the pens outside waiting for homes plus my own pregnant queen due end february and its manic, not forgetting calypso who adores loving boys.


I know you would have, thankyou CC, you're a star! I just hope that they really have found a nice new home for her


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Why do people move when they cant take their pets FFS!! Makes me sooo mad.


----------

